# severum lip locking



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a 150 with several sa/ca cichlids. Among these are 4 severums. The tank as a whole is very peaceable. I've had no aggression at all in the tank since it was set up about a year ago. Today I decided to do one of my "back burner" projects.

There had been a lot of digging going on and I was worried that my granite rockwork might topple and hit the glass. I removed all the inhabitants to a rubber maid of tank water and remove all rockwork and gravel (and water) and installed egg crate to protect the bottom of the tank. I filled the tank, added prime and got the temp to match the rubber maid and put everyone back in.

This was about a half hour ago and every 3 or 4 minutes two of the severums do a lip lock dance for 30-40 seconds. I am wondering if they decided to spawn in all the commotion or if they are just fighting out for new territories in their "new" tank.

What do you guys think?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They are probably just trying to re-establish territories, since you just moved everything around. They should settle in soon!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I watched them for about 15 minutes this morning and all seems peaceful now.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I know some species of fish will lip lock when they are choosing mates, but since you just moved them, and stress definitely will not help them spawn, I think it is just them establishing territories as well


----------

